# Muddy restraint



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

I recently ordered the new fall restraint/harness from a compnay called Muddy. I saw one at the show and they were the best I have seen. I will put it on under my camo. They are real light weight and comfortable. I will report back once I get to try it out in my practice tree stand. 

They also make some nice looking tree stands. A mixture of Lone wolf and Gorilla. Check them out.


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

I bought one last fall (the season, not the incident!). I liked it a lot. Very light, comfy and quick.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

i looked at one on line and the leg straps looked really narrow. i don't know if it was the picture or thats the way they are. if the leg straps are that narrow i think that would be a problem. they looked an inch, maybe an inch and a half.


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

I got mine in the mail today. It is the best fitting restraint on the market. It has a waste buckle and a chest buckle. The leg straps are padded and so is the back belt around the waste. 

It also has connectors for a set of binos, if you wear it on the outside. I will wear it under my camo. 

Definitely worth the investment.


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

They are a version of the old Loggy Bayou

Muddy owns all of Loggy Bayou's patents

Thats why, the frame of their stands and leveling system looks very similar


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

Glad you posted, I was looking into buying a Muddy system before the fall. Thanks for the info.


----------

